# Lost; Does it spark deep intellectual thought in you intellectuals, too?



## sshaner (Jan 6, 2013)

Lost is a crazy good tv show. And I don't care for those shallow people that only cared about the fact that in the finale they didn't solve all the mysteries. It was one heck of a show that really matured me and cured my depression through its moving scenes, soundtrack, and everything about it.
It reaaalllyyy brings out my F side, let's just say that. I cried more than once. (HERE'S YOUR PROOF, Fs, THAT INTJS CAN BE FEELY.) 

Through the beginning seasons, it was just a really good show. Castaways on an island fight for their lives, what's not to like for an INTJ? They have to use survival smarts. It's also great to observe the social scenarios/relations in the show. In a plane, there is every kind of person; its like a sample of the world. When these people are on an island, its interesting to see who become friends and who become enemies. The first seasons are all about hooking the audience.
In season 3, you start to realize you care about these guys. This is especially evident in the season 3 finale, where our beloved rock star/druggie Charlie SPOILER drowns in an underwater explosion, dying, with one last dying message. These heartfelt and life messages become the center of the show instead of the mystery, but don't shy away INTJs. The adventure and mysteries of the island are still very alive. 
To explain what would take me hundreds of lines of text, let me show you a little bit of my favorite episode:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U9DNC44c7xs
That episode contains my favorite Lost moment in general, where you saw the character featured in this episode, Desmond, talking to a caucasian male with black hair about if this "wasn't supposed to be our life."
Lost is filled with plenty of NT scenarios like this
Long story short, it brought me out of my could've-been-longer, year-long depression after losing someone I never had. If you ever have the opportunity to see this program, please do. Its beautiful and accurately captures life. 

All of this aside, if you've seen it, do you NTs connect the same way I do to this intellectual show?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Not, an NT, but love the show. It is more NF. It is about a person's purpose, and place in life. About meaning. About relationships. Those are the elements that most appealed to me, and I think were the forefront, and the backbone of the show. 

I particularly like Locke and Desmond.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope. Hated it. Thought it was stupid. It had no cohesive plot. Fringe was better.


----------



## sshaner (Jan 6, 2013)

devoid said:


>


I like the way you think. I'm not offended; that's impossible. I'm an INTJ.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

"Lost" as an intellectual show? That humor is going to live with me for quite some time.


----------



## sshaner (Jan 6, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> "Lost" as an intellectual show? That humor is going to live with me for quite some time.


Opinions are opinions. All I like to prove is that INTJs are not as much shallow/jerky as they are deep and thoughtful. I really am an INTJ, too; I've taken dozens of myers-briggs tests and have never come out with a different result. 
People are so different and everything--- a tv show, a piece of music, an article, or another opinion--- will affect them in different ways. I just started the thread to see if this was an NT thing or not. Maybe its not a thing at all. It could be just me, as we all have the part of us that isn't analyzed by the 4-faceted test.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

sshaner said:


> Opinions are opinions. All I like to prove is that INTJs are not as much shallow/jerky as they are deep and thoughtful. I really am an INTJ, too; I've taken dozens of myers-briggs tests and have never come out with a different result.
> People are so different and everything--- a tv show, a piece of music, an article, or another opinion--- will affect them in different ways. I just started the thread to see if this was an NT thing or not. Maybe its not a thing at all. It could be just me, as we all have the part of us that isn't analyzed by the 4-faceted test.


You don't need to prove it. People are people. Enjoy what you love. Follow your bliss. What you're passionate about will always shine through.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

The island is purgatory, when people die they go to heaven or hell. Only the 7 got another chance.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

The only good part was like the 2 episodes when Michelle Rodriguez was in it.

Okay just kidding 

It was good for a while like the first three seasons or whatever, but it got old and boring..

and like the people above said ^, there was no plot.

Also the finale was damn stupid.

My favourite character was probably Kate or Sun. They were both kickass.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

There are a _lot_ of easter eggs in the show that made it more fun after repeat watching. I kind of got the sense it was being made up as it went along by season 3, but it didn't distract from the ride, the characters and pretty good writing. Because of Lindelof and Cuse, I'll watch anything they do now.


----------



## Vegetables (Jun 22, 2014)

I loved Lost. I love anything by J. J. Abrams though and would totally suck him off (no ****). If you liked Lost, watch Revolution and Fringe too. 

I was sad to hear he wouldn't be directing the new Star Wars movies. I will live though.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nope. Hated it. Thought it was stupid. It had no cohesive plot. Fringe was better.


I watched the first 2 episodes and knew they were dead


----------



## Forever Jung (Sep 27, 2011)

It was alright but it felt like the show was far better at making you ask questions and try to work out what the hell was going on than actually answering these questions. Which proved repeatedly frustrating.

I get it - the journey is more important than the destination blah blah... but really, christian shepherd? polar bears? crazy hippies? time travel? Even I couldn't make up that rubbish. :/

EDIT: I should add though, I'm glad to hear it helped you deal with depression - and I hope you are feeling well now. It was certainly thought provoking. It just never seemed to resolve those thoughts!


----------

